# Top 10 Therapy Dog Breeds



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Dogs are much more than companions. There are pooches who are born to help. Watch the video for our top 10 therapy dog breeds.

Top 10 Therapy Dog Breeds

~Petguide.com


----------

